# Lone Star Round Up - 2014 Austin, Tx



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Had a good time. Lots and lots of cars...and people. Here are a few of my favorite pics.

Hope you like em.

Note: It is difficult to isolate a car with so many people around but I did my best.

Thanks WillieP for the invite.

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Henry J with blown Chrysler Hemi and Lenco transmission. Zoom Zoom!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

a few more...

The Revenoors would have a difficult time catching this whiskey runner.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yesterday was my first time going. It was awesome. I have several YouTube videos of them pulling in yesterday. Can't wait to have my own truck in it next year. My mom and dad usually take their camper and stay the weekend.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lonestar round up. 2014 part2:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lonestar round up. 2014 Part3:


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots of some really neat cars. With shots like these they should be asking you back.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If you have a few minutes, here is a link to more pics. Warning, there is over 160 pics.
Enjoy.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks MichaelW. I was just a spectator. It was my first time to attend this show, and no doubt, I will be going back next year.

I really enjoyed it, and thankfully, the rain held off. We did get a few sprinkles, but I was through shooting by then. I learned long ago to shoot early and often.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice pics! I was there both days. It's an awesome show.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool cars Mike.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Really enjoyed these and the rest of the set.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nice stuff Mike. Glad to see the trip was worth it. Looks like we were well represented.


----------

